# Weird Software Release (HR24 0x8000)



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got a update for my HR24-100 and it's a weird firmware number...0x8000
Is this okay or did something go south?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

my stb just downloaded this software? whats up with it?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm merging these threads.


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

Me too. I'm all down now. Thought it was going to be some HD GUI goodness....but no go.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

I got a message on my HR24-500 a few minutes ago asking to download data or wait for later...I waited.

Don't see anything new in the Firmware Watcher either?


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just had the same thing happen. Went upstairs to do some work, came back and it was in the middle of downloading x8000. What gives?

-Funk


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

I received this download also. Weird that I can't find anything about it other than this thread.


----------



## plarkin (Aug 27, 2007)

Same thing. HR24-500.

Walked downstairs to grab some papers and came upstairs and the download was in progress.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Trying to get some answers guys .. Will let you know when I get the word.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sim said:


> I received this download also. Weird that I can't find anything about it other than this thread.


Just curious - Where else would you find info on it?


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i just got the same download here around 815pm. took about 20 mins. thought it was some new gui ive been hearing about but it doesnt look like anything changed.


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Just curious - Where else would you find info on it?


In one of the release stickies. I just assumed that the folks on here that play with the software releases before they are pushed nationally would have word of this before I walk into my theater room to see it downloading.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sim said:


> In one of the release stickies. I just assumed that the folks on here that play with the software releases before they are pushed nationally would have word of this before I walk into my theater room to see it downloading.


I don't think this was expected .. waiting for more information.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

i just got the popup again asking to re download. i declined


----------



## plarkin (Aug 27, 2007)

Just got a SECOND update..

04A8 this time.


----------



## Hilbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Also downloading now....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is what it tried to send me, its older than last CE. Think its the NR isnt it?


----------



## Retired825 (Jan 29, 2010)

i got the same update, now its loading the 04A8 software back on the reciever.


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

Um, I just got the prompt too. I am going to just let it download. Strange.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, this was a very strange release. Captain Midnight anyone?

-Funk


----------



## pallisers (Feb 17, 2011)

Retired825 said:


> i got the same update, now its loading the 04A8 software back on the reciever.


Same here


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

Me too...second download is happening as I type....is Rod Serling in the house...lol


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i just got the same 2nd update 04A8 .... downloading as i type....


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds like a "woops" and they are repushing the NR.


----------



## saxmanmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like someone screwed up.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. The Good, The Bad, The Ugly ..

The "fix" is on the way now, Thanks for the heads up as we were able to get word to the right people pretty fast. Best I can tell you is that we can chalk it up to an 'oops'. Once 0x4a8 is down, things should return to normal.

I know it's in no way my fault, but I'll still say .. Sorry about that.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. The Good, The Bad, The Ugly ..
> 
> The "fix" is on the way now, Thanks for the heads up as we were able to get word to the right people pretty fast. Best I can tell you is that we can chalk it up to an 'oops'. Once 0x4a8 is down, things should return to normal.
> 
> I know it's in no way my fault, but I'll still say .. Sorry about that.


Thanks Doug,

We'll blame it on the NFL Owners/Players..


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the quick follow up Doug.


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. The Good, The Bad, The Ugly ..
> 
> The "fix" is on the way now, Thanks for the heads up as we were able to get word to the right people pretty fast. Best I can tell you is that we can chalk it up to an 'oops'. Once 0x4a8 is down, things should return to normal.
> 
> I know it's in no way my fault, but I'll still say .. Sorry about that.


It's no big deal as far as I'm concerned. Can't stay cutting edge without playing around a little.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Three downloads in the middle of prime time. Absolute genius!


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wonder what was in the update...........

-Funk


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jrodfoo said:


> Thanks Doug,
> 
> We'll blame it on the NFL Owners/Players..


works for me :grin:


----------



## plarkin (Aug 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. The Good, The Bad, The Ugly ..
> 
> The "fix" is on the way now, Thanks for the heads up as we were able to get word to the right people pretty fast. Best I can tell you is that we can chalk it up to an 'oops'. Once 0x4a8 is down, things should return to normal.
> 
> I know it's in no way my fault, but I'll still say .. Sorry about that.


No harm done. I was just hoping for the new HD guide!


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

Barry in Conyers said:



> Three downloads in the middle of prime time. Absolute genius!


You had three downloads?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Three downloads in the middle of prime time. Absolute genius!


I think this time we can agree that genius was not involved .. I'm suspect this one wasn't intentional.

Oh, and it should have only been 2 downloads, but it will reboot twice each download.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> Wonder what was in the update...........
> 
> -Funk


since the NR was pushed immediately, I suspect stuff that wasn't ready yet.


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

It ended up working out good for me. My wife got sick of the reboots and went elsewhere to watch HLN. I might not hear the name Casey Anthony for an hour or so now.


----------



## KnottyMonkey (Jun 15, 2007)

I just turned on the TV in my living room and it was in the middle of downloading 04a8. . . right in the middle of primetime, same as everyone else on here. Very strange since updates are always pushed at 4am or something like that. I was on the NR before the random update. Anyway, just chiming in, nothing different than what others have reported.

-Josh


----------



## Guvn3r (Jul 22, 2011)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Three downloads in the middle of prime time. Absolute genius!


QFT hahah thought the same thing, so I called my friendly D* Retention Department. The rep played it off and said "not to worry, future updates will not happen during your normal viewing hours". Then I get the 04A8 prompt after I hung up.

Gotta love the internet...I have been lurking at DBSTalk forever, and knew you guys would be on it pronto. Thanks for the fast report Doug!

They just replaced my faulty and slow H22 with a shiny new HR24-500 on Tuesday, so here's hoping the software update does only good things to me!

-Guv


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Funny thing, I still have the x8000. No rollback yet.

-Funk


----------



## saxmanmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hurry! Find out what is new! lol


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Been looking, nothing obvious yet.

-Funk


----------



## saxmanmike (Jul 22, 2011)

do you see the word TIVO anywhere? sorry bad joke.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

You mean the TV with antennas? Yep, he is there in the guide.

-Funk


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

My wife and I were watching a show via whole home dvr and were disconnected. I came out to the PVR and it was downloading 0x8000. Still there, no reversion yet. Very strange ...


----------



## royrdsjr (Aug 4, 2009)

The updates only affected my HR24-500,my HR23 & HR22 were unaffected. They both still have 04cc,which is what my HR24 had before these updates.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Guess they caught it in time. My HR24-500 in the bedroom was not affected. Just the one in the living room.

-Funk


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

sim said:


> You had three downloads?


Yes, the third time went to 0x8000.


----------



## royrdsjr (Aug 4, 2009)

Conspiracy theory time,do you think that only the receivers listed DIRECTV's accounts as "Living Room" receivers were targeted for these updates? My bedroom receivers were unaffected.


----------



## saxmanmike (Jul 22, 2011)

my "office" receiver is the one updated."living room" was not affected.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

0X8000 must be HDGUI :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> Funny thing, I still have the x8000. No rollback yet.
> 
> -Funk


Only one of my 2 that got it has been rolled back ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

royrdsjr said:


> Conspiracy theory time,do you think that only the receivers listed DIRECTV's accounts as "Living Room" receivers were targeted for these updates? My bedroom receivers were unaffected.


Not .. none of mine are listed as "Living Room" .. I think it was just caught in time to not affect everyone.


----------



## royrdsjr (Aug 4, 2009)

I wonder why only one receiver(out of 3 in my case) would be affected?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Got the 0X8000 update. Went to watch a cinemaplus movie with family visiting. It asked if I wanted the 1080p version or faster version of the movie Source Code. It's taking forever to download the 1080p version. I don't rent movies is why I'm asking is this normal?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

camo said:


> Got the 0X8000 update. Went to watch a cinemaplus movie with family visiting. It asked if I wanted the 1080p version or faster version of the movie Source Code. It's taking forever to download the 1080p version. I don't rent movies is why I'm asking is this normal?


It'll take about 2 hours, but you don't need it fully download to start watching it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Weird. No push, no rollback on my HR24-500.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just got a rollback pop up.

-Funk


----------



## bobfrapples (Jul 7, 2011)

Darn, I was hoping this new push was the fix for the HR24-500 I was having trouble with.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure but, it seems the Guide is a bit faster now on my HR24 after the second push....hmmmmmm


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

StuBerger said:


> I'm not sure but, it seems the Guide is a bit faster now on my HR24 after the second push....hmmmmmm


If your box was rebooted twice within 30 minutes, the Guide cache was flushed and the Guide data was rebuilt.


----------



## tns12 (Jul 22, 2011)

My box was rebooted twice after two separate downloads right in the middle of the day yesterday. Absolutely not the usual procedure. The Guide has been reduced to the basics. No Parental Info...no star ratings...no show/movie cover images...no cast/crew information (e.g., pics, DOB). Hopefully this is a temporary thing leading up to a guide update.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tns12 said:


> My box was rebooted twice after two separate downloads right in the middle of the day yesterday. Absolutely not the usual procedure. The Guide has been reduced to the basics. No Parental Info...no star ratings...no show/movie cover images...no cast/crew information (e.g., pics, DOB). Hopefully this is a temporary thing leading up to a guide update.


I think those take time to populate. Give it 24-48 hours.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

tns12 said:


> My box was rebooted twice after two separate downloads right in the middle of the day yesterday. Absolutely not the usual procedure. The Guide has been reduced to the basics. No Parental Info...no star ratings...no show/movie cover images...no cast/crew information (e.g., pics, DOB). Hopefully this is a temporary thing leading up to a guide update.


If the reboots happened within 30 minutes, that clears the guide data. As Sigma says, it will repopulate. The closest basic details are the high priority stuff.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if the software update will apply to H24s as well as HR24s?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

H24s get their own software, independent of the HR24.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Stuart


----------



## larryah (Jul 29, 2010)

Both of my HR24s got the downloads at the same time {2}, but not the h21 in the bedroom. Very strange indeed!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not strange at all, since the software loads are unique by manufacturer and device.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Hope my series stuff returns next time on the HR24-500. Lost a couple of programmed shows. (crossing fingers for Friday)


----------



## tns12 (Jul 22, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> If the reboots happened within 30 minutes, that clears the guide data. As Sigma says, it will repopulate. The closest basic details are the high priority stuff.


Yep, as you guys said, all of the missing information is already back.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone ever get the low down on x8000? Like is it for hospitals or hotels?

And what's with xA5A5?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Anyone ever get the low down on x8000? Like is it for hospitals or hotels?
> 
> And what's with xA5A5?


I'm curious why you're dredging up a 4-month old thread...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> I'm curious why you're dredging up a 4-month old thread...


The subject line software is still being stream. Thread maybe slightly old, but the software is still very active.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Anyone ever get the low down on x8000? Like is it for hospitals or hotels?
> 
> And what's with xA5A5?


Clearly anyone who knew about this subject when this thread was active were not allowed to say so. Bumping it up now isn't likely to change that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

8000 versions are not intended for consumers. That's all I'm going to say on that.


----------

